
Elon Musk apologizes for Tesla workers paid just $5 an hour by subcontractor - chang2301
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/16/elon-musk-tesla-wages-apology
======
chang2301
After lots of complaints of working for less-than-competitive salary at SpaceX
from people who have worked there, here's another one.

